# Selling jam in Georgia



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love to can jams, salsas, veggies, everything! I would love to sell at markets and online but I don't know where to start. I know there are guidelines for health and safety and I'm not sure if I could do it in my own kitchen. How do I find out where to start, what the rules are and how to set it up..


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Call your local county extension office. They will connect you with the right departments to talk to. Probably the food/preservation/safety will be a good one to start with. Ours actually has an office dedicated to selling home baked, preserved, etc. products because it's so common around here


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Wasn't that a song........"That's the night that the jam went out in Georgia" Nevermind......

Alice in Virginia


----------

